# Applikationen vergleichen mit e!cockpit



## BugsBunny (9 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche, wie ich eine Applikation mit einer anderen vergleichen kann.
Bei codesys 2.x und 3.x keine Problem. Wo finde ich den Punkt aber bei dem cockpit?

Danke

Gruß
BugsBunny


----------



## Ratoncito (10 November 2020)

Hallo,

wie schön, endlich mal etwas wo ich helfen kann. (ich weiß so gut wie nix) 

Unter
Programmierfunktionen
Programm
Applikationen vergleichen

Ich hoffe, dass es das ist, was du suchst.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## BugsBunny (10 November 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Antwort, nur leider nicht das, was ich suche.
Unter diesem Punkte wird die Applikation auf der Steuerung (z.B. PFC200) verglichen, nicht die in einem anderen Projekt (andere Datei).

Gruß
BugsBunny


----------



## ClMak (10 November 2020)

Hallo,

mit e!COCKPIT ist ein Vergleich leider nicht möglich.
Wenn du größere Projekte machst und häufiger mit e!COCKPIT arbeitest, dann kannst du ein add on kaufen. Das nennt sich e!Cockpit SVN (siehe Link).
Damit ist eine Versionsverwaltung und auch ein Vergleich der Projektdateien möglich. Bei einem einzelnen oder einmaligen Projekt wird sich das aber wohl nicht lohnen.

https://www.wago.com/de/d/Datasheets_2759-401_1420-1000

VG


----------



## BugsBunny (11 November 2020)

Guten Morgen CiMark,

danke für den Hinweis. Und ja, es ist nur ein Projekt zur Zeit, da lohnt es nicht.

Gruß
BugsBunny


----------



## ccore (16 November 2020)

Alternativ kannst du auch mit Codesys 3.5 vergleichen. Ob das nun Auswirkungen auf die Projekte in e!Cockpit hat, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------

